# Metformin weight gain



## Matt28781 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello everyone I'm Matt I have type 2 diabetes and have known for about 6 years now.

I've joined this forum because I need some advice and I hope someone can help me. Recently I have been working hard at the gym trying to lose weight, I also use a protein shake meal replaent.. I'm about 16st and find it incredibly hard to shed it !! However I tried an experiment with my meds the last few weeks and made a discovery!! When I stopped the metformin I noticed my weight plummet to just over 15st that's nearly a stone in 3 weeks !!! I have obviously started the meds again and funnily enough my weight has shot up to 16 again Everything I read says the opposite about metformin and when i mention it to the nurse I get it can't be related...has anyone experienced any weight gain with this ? 

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry no help afraid. Not experienced myself! I believe it was originally a weight loss drug that was found to help glucose metabolism.


----------



## John Froy (Jun 23, 2016)

Matt28781 said:


> Hello everyone I'm Matt I have type 2 diabetes and have known for about 6 years now.
> 
> I've joined this forum because I need some advice and I hope someone can help me. Recently I have been working hard at the gym trying to lose weight, I also use a protein shake meal replaent.. I'm about 16st and find it incredibly hard to shed it !! However I tried an experiment with my meds the last few weeks and made a discovery!! When I stopped the metformin I noticed my weight plummet to just over 15st that's nearly a stone in 3 weeks !!! I have obviously started the meds again and funnily enough my weight has shot up to 16 again Everything I read says the opposite about metformin and when i mention it to the nurse I get it can't be related...has anyone experienced any weight gain with this ?
> 
> ...


Hi matt28781, I know that I keep banging on about the 8 week blood sugar diet but it really works. If you want to loose weight and get of all medication give it a try.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, welcome.
Do you check the total number of total carbs of each meal , snack and meal replacement. 
I like many here have found that starchy carbs like potatoes, bread, rice and pasta spike my BG (blood glucose) quite badly. 
I've cut down a lot on my carbs and avoid low fat things as often to make them taste better they add more sugar which is just another form of carb. 
And I'm losing weight slow but sure without really trying to hard., obviously we do have to watch portion sizes 
Some here go LCHF( low carb high fat ) and are doing very well on it 
I hope you find this helpful,


----------



## bilbie (Jun 23, 2016)

metformin is a weight loss drug, I think you are eating too many carbs

This gives a simple overview to how it works for me. The more carbs I eat the more carbs I want. They don’t give up easy and it’s biochemical







an introduction to low carb, no need to pay to see more, there is enough on the net.

http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb


what to expect the first week, besides being starving hungry for the first 36 hours, then it stops

https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

Metformin takes a few weeks to build up in your body and the same to get clear of it again before it has any effect on your insulin resistance or stops doing it - but if your BG was increasing to silly levels whilst you were off them - that frequently leads to weight loss anyway.

What was your BG doing?


----------



## Matt28781 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the replays...I don't think I consume to many carbs as I'm on a high protein low carb meal replacement system! When I do eat it's mainly fish grains pulses or corn products oh maybe the odd bag of unsweetened pop corn lol


----------

